# Have you ever received this request?



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I received a ping this morning at 5:30AM PST. I accepted and immediately was called by a 310 area code way outside my area code. (I'm in Central California) he stated that we was from Nebraska and worked for a insurance company. He said my ping was to go to Walgreens 24 hour pharmacy and pick up a prescription. He wanted my cell phone number to text me the info. I obliged him. He sent the name and date of birth of a person and I went to the pharmacy and picked up the prescription with no problems and I delivered it to the nursing home without any problems. I text him the name of the person I delivered it to and he said thanks. The fare was close to $20.00.

I almost told him hell no but decided to work through the process until I found a barrier and I would walk away. There were no barriers and it was good money and I didn't have a person in my car.

I would do it again.


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

Haven't had that, but did have someone want me to do a food run for them, and they tipped $100 for like 15 min of work (and I got to see some eye candy at Hooters)


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I had a guy the other night that wanted me to pick him up a bottle of kettle one vodka. The hotel he was staying at ran out and he said he'd pay me double the price plus fare. I did no but I'd take him to the liquor store and back. The closest 2 liquor stores were closed and he didnt want to go the 4 miles to the next on I knew was open so he wound up buying his bottle, plus a bottle of scotch from a bar for $ 148... this included a $10 tip for the bartender. I waited for him at the bar, went in after a bit and drove him back to his $450.00 /night hotel. He praised me, told me I was the best Uber driver he's had yet. 

Any guesses on how much he tipped me?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Be careful delivering prescriptions. My cab company had a few prescription drug abusers who would call the cab company to pick up the prescription and deliver it to the house. I had more than one driver have FBI or Local Police jump out on him when he pulled up to the address. Fortunately, Law Enforcement never impounded my drivers' vehicles, but they could have. In each case, they simply took the bag from the driver and sent him on his way. While my driver did get pork on the fare, it beat getting arrested and your car impounded.

I had a policy when I was there that no driver took anything out of his pocket, so no driver ever got burned that way when I was a company official.

It is good that it worked out, just be careful when you do that.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Our job is to give people rides, not do shopping for them.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Maderacopy said:


> I received a ping this morning at 5:30AM PST. I accepted and immediately was called by a 310 area code way outside my area code. (I'm in Central California) he stated that we was from Nebraska and worked for a insurance company. He said my ping was to go to Walgreens 24 hour pharmacy and pick up a prescription. He wanted my cell phone number to text me the info. I obliged him. He sent the name and date of birth of a person and I went to the pharmacy and picked up the prescription with no problems and I delivered it to the nursing home without any problems. I text him the name of the person I delivered it to and he said thanks. The fare was close to $20.00.
> 
> I almost told him hell no but decided to work through the process until I found a barrier and I would walk away. There were no barriers and it was good money and I didn't have a person in my car.
> 
> I would do it again.


I'm wondering how you can get a ping from Nebraska living in California, guess he must have had someone near you do it.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Be careful delivering prescriptions. My cab company had a few prescription drug abusers who would call the cab company to pick up the prescription and deliver it to the house. I had more than one driver have FBI or Local Police jump out on him when he pulled up to the address. Fortunately, Law Enforcement never impounded my drivers' vehicles, but they could have. In each case, they simply took the bag from the driver and sent him on his way. While my driver did get pork on the fare, it beat getting arrested and your car impounded.
> 
> I had a policy when I was there that no driver took anything out of his pocket, so no driver ever got burned that way when I was a company official.
> 
> It is good that it worked out, just be careful when you do that.


Never happened to me as yet but this is good to know!!


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> I'm wondering how you can get a ping from Nebraska living in California, guess he must have had someone near you do it.


Probably he meant the rider who requested was in Nebraska and used Uber app to pin the location of California Walgreens. Still, that's pretty strange.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> I'm wondering how you can get a ping from Nebraska living in California





Bill Collector said:


> Probably he meant the rider who requested was in Nebraska and used Uber app to pin the location of California Walgreens.


Depending on the version of the Uber application that you have and the device on which you are using it, you can key in the address where you want the vehicle and the application will send it, regardless of where you are. On some versions of the application or on some devices, the Uber GPS will overrule you no matter what you do, but not on all. I do not know which one does what or any specifics.

I do know that on my cheapie android, I can send Uber to GF when she is at home and has an urgent doctor visit while I am at my regular job. As I know that some drivers are jumpy about this, I send a text or call to let the driver know that he is picking up GF and taking her to the doctor's office. When she has finished, I can send Uber to the doctor's office to schlepp her to the Peoples Drug Store. When she has picked up her medicine, I can send Uber to the Peoples Drug Store to pick her up. I have done this twice on Uber Taxi, but never on UberX. I suspect that since I can do it on Uber Taxi, I should be able to do it on UberX. She did not have any cash to tip, which is no problem on Uber Taxi, as there is a twenty per-cent default setting. I am going to try it on UberX the next time it happens. I simply will have to put some cash somewhere that she can get it so that she can tip the UberX driver.

Admittedly, I did this from one place in the Capital of Your Nation to send the Uber Taxi to another address in the same Capital of Your Nation, but, as this is all done on computers, I would tend to doubt that the computer would distinguish any geographic variances, unless it were programmed to do so. I can not see why anyone would program the computer(s) to distinguish. After all, for years, my cab company has accepted calls from parents in New Jersey, Massachusetts, Illinois and even Montana from parents wanting to arrange for a cab to pick up their precious little bundle of joy and take him or her to an airport or the train station. Why the Future Rocket Scientist could not call for his own cab always did escape me, as I knew how to call for a cab when I was twelve. or so.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

I would never do that! Just my opionion


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Depending on the version of the Uber application that you have and the device on which you are using it, you can key in the address where you want the vehicle and the application will send it, regardless of where you are. On some versions of the application or on some devices, the Uber GPS will overrule you no matter what you do, but not on all. I do not know which one does what or any specifics.
> 
> I do know that on my cheapie android, I can send Uber to GF when she is at home and has an urgent doctor visit while I am at my regular job. As I know that some drivers are jumpy about this, I send a text or call to let the driver know that he is picking up GF and taking her to the doctor's office. When she his finished, I can send Uber to the doctor's office to schlepp her to the Peoples Drug Store. When she has picked up her medicine, I can send Uber to the Peoples Drug Store to pick her up. I have done this twice on Uber Taxi, but never on UberX. I suspect that since I can do it on Uber Taxi, I should be able to do it on UberX. She did not have any cash to tip, which is no problem on Uber Taxi, as there is a twenty per-cent default setting. I am going to try it on UberX the next time it happens. I will simply have to put some cash somewhere that she cab get it so that she can tip the UberX driver.


I had this with a fare a month ago, request was at a local hospital, as soon as I accepted, got a call explaining I was picking up someone being discharged and taking them home. Requestor was the husband, he had been called out of town on a family emergency the night before, pax was his wife. They were both super nice about it, she was grateful that I helped her in/out of the car, she was dealing with a broken ankle. When we got to her house, she called her daughter who came out to get her bag, and I helped her to the side door of the house. As I was walking away, the daughter came out and handed me a $20 for a tip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> at a local hospital, as soon as I accepted, got a call explaining I was picking up someone being discharged and taking them home. Requestor the husband, had been called out of town on a family emergency the night before, pax was his wife. They were both super nice about it, she was grateful that I helped her. I helped her to the side door of the house. daughter handed me a $20 for a tip.


This is a corollary of an old business rule about charging someone more than they are expecting to pay or they usually pay. If you let them know up front and why, it eliminates most of the possible problems.

Here, the requester is doing something that is out of the ordinary of what a driver might expect. It has happened enough for years in the cab business, usually to the surprise of the driver. The smarter callers have made it clear to the operator that they were calling for someone else who, at times, is at another place.

What he did, in your case, and what I did, was, to let the driver know, up front, what is going on, to ease any concerns. Further, if I summon the vehicle, on the driver's application it will say to pick up "Another Uber Driver". Thus, when "GF of Another Uber Driver" appears, the driver might not understand that he is supposed to take her. There have been times when I showed up at an address expecting "Joseph" and out comes "Josephine". A call usually clears up the confusion, but, I do tell the customer whose account it is that he should, in the future, send a text to or call the driver to let him know what is what. This will avoid his GF's or wife's being stranded.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As I know that some drivers are jumpy about this, I send a text or call to let the driver know that he is picking up GF and taking her to the doctor's office. When she has finished, I can send Uber to the doctor's office to schlepp her to the Peoples Drug Store. When she has picked up her medicine, I can send Uber to the Peoples Drug Store to pick her up. I have done this twice on Uber Taxi, but never on UberX. I suspect that since I can do it on Uber Taxi, I should be able to do it on UberX. She did not have any cash to tip, which is no problem on Uber Taxi, as there is a twenty per-cent default setting. I am going to try it on UberX the next time it happens. I simply will have to put some cash somewhere that she can get it so that she can tip the UberX driver.


It's none of my business but GF can't handle calling her own Uber? Having cash? I'm guessing she is very dependent. Hard to imagine. You are a very nice BF.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Why the Future Rocket Scientist could not call for his own cab always did escape me, as I knew how to call for a cab when I was twelve. or so.


You even made reference to this yourself which is why I mentioned it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Choochie said:


> It's none of my business but GF can't handle calling her own Uber? Having cash? I'm guessing she is very dependent. Hard to imagine. You are a very nice BF.
> 
> You even made reference to this yourself which is why I mentioned it.


Let me make this simple statement and leave it at that: GF does not have any credit or debit cards.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I've been in that position a couple times where a significant other ordered for their significant other. I, too, never let them know the name on the account but demanded nicely to be told WHO it is. I've not had a situation happen where they could not produce that name. I did have to call when the person did not show up, before cancelling, and was told something like "oh you're not picking me up but it's....". And so we Uber on.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Maderacopy said:


> I received a ping this morning at 5:30AM PST. I accepted and immediately was called by a 310 area code way outside my area code. (I'm in Central California) he stated that we was from Nebraska and worked for a insurance company. He said my ping was to go to Walgreens 24 hour pharmacy and pick up a prescription. He wanted my cell phone number to text me the info. I obliged him. He sent the name and date of birth of a person and I went to the pharmacy and picked up the prescription with no problems and I delivered it to the nursing home without any problems. I text him the name of the person I delivered it to and he said thanks. The fare was close to $20.00.
> 
> I almost told him hell no but decided to work through the process until I found a barrier and I would walk away. There were no barriers and it was good money and I didn't have a person in my car.
> 
> I would do it again.


Area codes don't matter anymore..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Maderacopy said:


> I received a ping this morning at 5:30AM PST. I accepted and immediately was called by a 310 area code way outside my area code. (I'm in Central California) he stated that we was from Nebraska and worked for a insurance company. He said my ping was to go to Walgreens 24 hour pharmacy and pick up a prescription. He wanted my cell phone number to text me the info. I obliged him. He sent the name and date of birth of a person and I went to the pharmacy and picked up the prescription with no problems and I delivered it to the nursing home without any problems. I text him the name of the person I delivered it to and he said thanks. The fare was close to $20.00.
> 
> I almost told him hell no but decided to work through the process until I found a barrier and I would walk away. There were no barriers and it was good money and I didn't have a person in my car.
> 
> I would do it again.


I have done this a few times for my mom..


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

*



Only accept 4.6* to 5.0* Passengers. Skip all others, unless high surge,

Click to expand...

*Can't you get deactivated/in trouble for cancelling too many?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^You can, but usually they send you a warning. You cut down on your cancellations/rejections, bring it back up to what they tell you that they want, then go back to doing what you were doing before. You might have to change your hours a little or stop working in certain places until you can bring whatever rate it is that they are crying about back to what they supposedly want it to be.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

I had a hit and as soon as I accepted the pax called me to see if I could pick him up some cigarettes and a beer....umm no hun I'm not a personal shopper.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Nikncarlo said:


> I had a hit and as soon as I accepted the pax called me to see if I could pick him up some cigarettes and a beer....umm no hun I'm not a personal shopper.


The beer can land you in jail, you are reselling alcohol..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

As taxi driver in Riverside, I delivered food orders offen,


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Nikncarlo said:


> I had a hit and as soon as I accepted the pax called me to see if I could pick him up some cigarettes and a beer....umm no hun I'm not a personal shopper.


That's just crazy. But I would probably say " as long I can start the app right now before going to get your items and then bring them to you". I'd then take an hour to find these items.


----------



## SlappleDapple (Jan 18, 2016)

driverguy77 said:


> Our job is to give people rides, not do shopping for them.


Since we all work for ourselves and not Uber, our job is to make as much money as we can, while we can.


----------

